
Astonishingly real Audrey Hepburn shills chocolate in new commercial - shawndumas
http://www.theverge.com/2013/2/28/4039144/audrey-hepburn-resurrected-for-galaxy-chocolate-commercial
======
joezydeco
That copyright line at the bottom of the video freaked me out more than the
video itself. William Gibson would be proud:

 _"Audrey Hepburn(tm) (C) 2013 Sean Hepburn Ferrer and Luca Dotti. All Rights
Reserved."_

------
csense
Imagine what'll happen if technology eventually makes this kind of
reconstruction possible for hundreds of dollars instead of the six- or seven-
digit [1] sum presumably spent to produce this ad.

[1] US dollars.

~~~
netc
It will democratize the ads - your corner shop or plumber will start putting
similar ads. Subsequently, we will grow immune to these ads as we are now to
junk/spam mails (not emails).

------
mr_eel
Everybody involved in this is an arsehole and should be ashamed.

